# Reparación tv Samsung



## franny joel (Ene 25, 2007)

saludos colegas solo es para que me colaboren con el tv samsung modelo CL21T21EQ Chasis 21T2M9C LE CAMBIE EL DE SALIDA HORIZONTAL QUE ESTABA EN CORTO y resulta que en la serie oscila un poco y despues la serie es ilumina al maximo pensando que era por el consumo lo conecte a 110V y oscila pero me quema la RESISTENCIA 414 le descarte el flyback les pido el favor colaboren


----------



## williamb (Ene 25, 2007)

Buenas tardes, 

creo que la resistencia que se te esta quemando es una resistencia fusible, que conduce la alimentacion para el circuito de vertical...................( creo ), en ese caso mira el voltage con el que trabaja ese integrado, para saber si el Flyback, esta sacando mas voltage por ese pin, tendrias que mirar tambien si el voltage que esta sacando la fuente no es muy alto, ( el pin de salida del regulador ), y tambien descartar posible diodos con fuga o en corto, 

espero te ayude en algo.


Williamb.


----------



## turas_g12 (Ene 25, 2007)

cambia los capacitores de la fuente y del horizontal tambiem  vuelve a revisar el transistor horizontal  si esta cruzado otra ves desconecta el yugo, y coloca una lampara entre colector y emisor de 40w -120/220v  si prende bien descarta a fuente
 ( normalmente cuando el flyback esta dañado te daña el transistor horizontal y el regulador y resistencias fusible)


----------



## albisgarcia (Dic 29, 2008)

Prende el led de encendido, el horizontal fue revisado y esta bien. cuando lo prende  hace como un chispazo y no prende, por favor ayundenme a solucionar este problema.


----------



## ciroariel (Dic 31, 2008)

Estimadísimos colegas: Saludos a granel para todos. Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy reparando un TV Samsung Mod. CT-5083 vb. Se reparó falla de pantalla rojiza; volvió a colores normales pero acusa gran inestabilidad vertical (temblor de pantalla, líneas horizontales blanquiscas) ademas hay dificultad de sintonía en los canales de frecuencias bajas. No dispongo, colegas, de un diagrama que me sería de gran utilidad.Si Alguno de Uds. pudiera hacérmelo llegar seré su eterno agradecido.Sólo encuentro en la  "motherboard" un pot miniatura signado como "video adjust" y en alrededores de la caja de sintonía otros cuatro potenciometros miniatura signados VR 101, 301, 401 y VR 203. Al tratar de retocarlos, levemente, no se observa reacción importante en la pantalla. Recibo toda clase de ayudas de parte de mis nuevos colegas. Estaré atento a sus apreciadas sugerencias.Sin otro particular y con un especial salutación de fin de Añlo, para Uds. y sus queridas familias quedo en espera de sus noticias a la brevedad.Atte. 
ciroariel
Valparaiso-Chile


----------



## ciroariel (Jun 14, 2009)

¿donde y cómo puedo ver si mi mensaje enviado el 31 de diciembre de 2008 ha tenido por fin alguna resouesta de algún colega...?

atte.

ciroariel


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 3, 2011)

puede alguien hacerme el favor de decirme, como habrir nuevo tema? tengo un tv Samsung mod. 29K3W6  en el cual no encuentro voltage de stand-by, no encuentro como se alimenta el micro, no veo de donde parte el voltage desde la fuente, se me esta dificultando reconocer la fuenter de espera, por su apoyo mil gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

Subi arriba y donde dice foros de eletronica...... justo por encima del titulo y hace clien en la última parte donde dice sistemas de video, alli vas a ver todos los temas justo debajo del tiutlo dice abrir nuevo tema con una flecha a su lado alli haces click y alli puedes abrir nuevo tema si se trata de algo similar a esto, en todos los demás sitios del foro la mecánica es la misma


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 3, 2011)

gracias, me fue facil entrar  a iniciar tema con tu ayuda, hasta la prox.


----------



## saq9052 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hola a todos, le agradezco a quién me pueda ayudar; tengo un tv Samsung modelo CN5372WB - chassis AA41 10699A. Resulta que al prender se apaga inmediatamente, ya le he encontrado una resistencia abierta y desconfiando del condensador de 470 mf x 400 v, lo he cambiado, pero sigue igual. Quisiera saber si alguien sabe de esta experiencia y me pueda orientar en algo, porque el tema es que no tengo el circuito y yo soy mucho de hacer uso de ellos. Desde ya agradecido a quién me pueda ayudar.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2011)

medi el transisor de horizontal y fijate que no este en cortocircuito.

Sacalo y en su lugar coloca una lámpara de unos 40-60W entre colector y masa encende el aparato, y fijate si la tensión de fuente esta en el valor nominal, puede que se apague pero si no es inmediato y la tensión esta correcta no seria la fuente, realiza las pruebas y comenta


----------



## saq9052 (Oct 3, 2011)

Gracias Pandacha, veremos que pasa.


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 21, 2014)

Haciendo limpieza he encontrado un tv samsung que tendra varios años guardado en la cochera, ya ni me acordaba de el... Lo he revisado y encontre, muchas soldaduras rotas, revice otros componentes como tr del horizontal y vertical y parecen estar bien.

En la zona cercana a la entra de corriente y el puente retificador he encontrado, si no me equivoco un PTC el cual perdio la tapa donde esta impreso la informacion del mismo, he buscado el esquema y por desgracia no soy capas de encotar el componente. (este esta quemado y se termino de destruir cuando lo estraje)

Por lo que si alguien puede hacharme una mano y decirme que valores corresponde a este componente le agracede mucho.

Nota: en principio sé que para ubicar el componente con el esquematico se toma el numero de referencia que esta impresa en la placa del tv (donde esta el coponente) ... El cual yo vi el r801 pero debo estar equivocado pues no creo que sea este el componente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

Pedilo como "PTC de tres patas para bobina desmagnetizadora"


----------

